
Show HN: RobinTrack – View retail trading activity on the Robinhood brokerage - Ameo
https://robintrack.net/
======
AznHisoka
How does this predict the right move? Sure I can see people buying the dip in
SBUX, but how do I know people will _continue_ buying the dip after I enter?
This shows me what is happening, and in most cases its rather intuitive. Of
course there are more people holding SBUX as the price goes up. Isnt that
rather intuitive?

